# Smoking with Maple



## matts

I read in the wood list in Wiki that maple can be used and it almost acts like a fruit wood with a sweet flavor.  Maple is a pretty easy wood to get anywhere and was wondering if anyone has or currently uses it?  Do certain maples work better than others or is this a "any" maple deal?

Matt


----------



## Dutch

Matt, I use maple wood in my smoker for flavor.  It's a silver maple that was growing in my front yard; it took a lightning strike in '08 and it died off.  It imparts a sweet smokey flavor to the food but it's not as sweet as the Sugar Maple.


----------



## cliffcarter

Use any of the 4 that are tapped to make Maple Syrup- sugar maple(AKA hard or rock maple), silver maple, red maple and black maple.


----------



## 5lakes

Silver maple is my most used wood. I do mix with others at times, depending on the meat.


----------



## matts

great that makes things easy.  I am trying to collect logs to burn in my big rig and maple is plentiful around here and everywhere I assume.  That will give me something to start with until I find that mother load of the good stuff.  I don't want to pay for it, so I don't see that happening any time soon.


----------



## hookup

MMmmmmmmm

Maple tree in front of my house looks like it needs trimming now.


----------



## matts

I have been thinking the same thing.  I hate them dang helicopters.


----------



## smokeace1

My whole menu is based on maple. Its one of the best smoking agents I have found.


----------



## smokeace1

My whole menu is based on maple. Its one of the best smoking agents I have found.


----------



## DanMcG

maple is great for smokin bacon or pork!!!!!


----------



## squirrel

Maple is my most favorite, but I can't really find any 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I have lots of pecan though. I like hickory too.


----------



## Bearcarver

HookUp said:


> MMmmmmmmm
> 
> Maple tree in front of my house looks like it needs trimming now.


How 'bout that Maple tree in your neighbors front yard. Is he going on vacation soon???


----------



## dick foster

LOL

We are a sick and diseased bunch for sure. Pilfering wood from the neighbor's trees indeed. Have we no shame? 


Bearcarver said:


> How 'bout that Maple tree in your neighbors front yard. Is he going on vacation soon???


----------



## rings44

A guy at work is selling truck loads of maple and cherry for $50!  I don't have a truck, or live close to my office, so he's gonna bring me about 30-40lbs of each to throw in the trunk of my car all for $5! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looking forward to using each since I've only smoked with hickory so far!


----------



## dick foster

Such a deal!


----------



## walterwhite

I use Box Elder which is actually a variety of Maple. Like the Silver Maple, the wood is weak and big branches are prone to break in the wind, so I took one down in my back yard and that gave me a pretty good supply.

I find it provides a mild smoky taste that works well with just about everything.

-walt


----------

